# Mission Bows by Matthews?



## tazzeroo2002 (Aug 10, 2010)

In 1997 I bought a Jennings Buckmaster new. The bow served me well until last week when it blew up. I'm now in need of new bow for the upcoming season.

I hadn't been intending to purchase a bow this year, so without a budget for it, I began looking for a used bow. I was thinking for $150 I could get a usable bow that would last me at least for one season until I could afford to purchase a new bow. I stopped into my local shop, and the staff member suggested that if I was willing to spend a little more, I should consider a Mission UX2 by Matthews. The new bow sells for $300 and carries a lifetime warranty. (Not sure if that is offered by the manufacturer or the shop.) I shot the bow, and liked it, although the only thing I really have to compare it to was my Jennings.

I hadn't considered a new bow prior to this, so I'm uncomfortable buying the first bow I shoot. However, the price seemed right for a new bow. Could you give me any feedback. Is this a fair price for this bow? If I'm going to spend this much, should I look at any other models or makes? Any other things that a novice bow shopper should think of and consider? Thanks for any help.


----------



## blueacehunter (Aug 9, 2010)

I have heard a bunch of good things about mission. Unfortunately nothing specifically about that precise model. As a brand though they get a thumbs up, a Matthews bow at fraction of the price.


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

I have shot the Mission Eliminator 2 and it was really really sweet! In the end I opted to pay more for a premium bow, but I think I would have been happy with the eliminator, although the black ice was my second choice and the 2009 black ice can be had for 400-450 new. The Eliminator 2 new was $450 at my pro shop


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

I just sold my my Mission X3 so I could buy a Turbohawk. It was a great bow but I disliked the back wall. 

They make a quality product and it has a lifetime guantee. There is a bare bow Voyager for $500 in the classifieds. I would buy that one if I were you.


----------



## sledhands (Jul 18, 2010)

*new/used bow*

there are a couple of older bows in the classifieds for near your $150 budget if it is to have a bow for hunting this year. Times are tough stick to your budget and use that extra money that the dealer was trying to squeeze out of you to do some scouting. An older bow kills deer as dead as a new one.


----------



## Norb (Aug 19, 2010)

Me and the Wife recently bought my step son a Mission UX2. I shot the 70# model in the shop when we first went shopping I like it. It has many features that are of great quality. The Lifetime warrenty is from the manufacture ( Mathews). We got him a 60# bow set at 50# because he is young 12y/o but He is about to hit a growth spurt and this bow is perfect to grow with him. We (Me and the Wife) got the hunter package put on it and a half dozen Beman ICS hunter arrows for just under $600. If your shop is offering you one at less then $400, you definately want to pick it up as long as it is comfurtable for you and you like the fit feel and other features of it.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

I've been shooting my mission x5 since 07 and its a sweet bow. if and when I do decide to upgrade It will be another mission


----------



## turkey_picker (May 15, 2010)

I have a Mission Eliminator 09' model, it has been a good bow. Smooth, quite and pretty fast, for the money and warranty you can't go wrong.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

I got my neighbor started in archery last year. He and his 17 year old son shoot UX2's. The son shot two does last night so they must work lol. 

My 10 yr old son and 12 year old daughter both shoot Mission Menaces.


----------



## WildRebel (Oct 5, 2010)

i shoot a mission maniac and it is an amazing bow! the price is awesome as well


----------



## camowraper007 (Oct 20, 2010)

I shoot a mission eliminator 2 / 27.5" 70lbs with the pro hunter package. I am new to bow hunting and my friend has been getting me into it been shooting it for about two weeks and have already got a robin hood. i really like it. it shoots at 271 fps with my set up and arrows. I almost bought a destroyer 340 but the pro at the shop said just starting out it was a little too much bow for beginners. glad I got my Mission cant wait for my first buck with it.


----------

